# Mugen Eco Survey



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I have been having issue with breaking a ton of front a-arms on my Eco after never breaking one on my nitro MBX6. I finally had the thought that the longer chassis brace I am using may be contributing to the breakage. Thinking that the shorter brace will allow the car to absorb some of the energy that is killing my a-arms.

Who is running short and who is running long? Who is killing a-arms other than me?


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Ask Willy what happened today.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

No A-arms broken to date for me, oh wait I have an Agama!


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Mine's stock - that's the short ones, right? Knock wood, I haven't broken one yet. Of course, I don't run into ***** all the time like you do either!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

mmorrow said:


> Ask Willy what happened today.


I was at Katyrc today and was doing full wood down the straight and smacked a truggy/monster truggy thing going backwards up the straight head on. I havent taken it apart yet, but no broken parts at first look. I kept driving for a couple more hours. It taco-ed the other guys chassis tho!!!

I'm still sold on Mugen.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Darren, I had the longer front brace on mine.....felt like it made the steering less abrupt. Only broke one front arm on both the nitro, converted nitro, and ECO and when I did it had the short front brace on it. Doesn't exactly support your theory....just offering input.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey Courtney, i just found your truck on EBay LOL!:dance:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep! Gotta pay off that K-car!!


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

Is the Kyosho so expensive that you have to make payments on it?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Lol.....


----------



## Labrat99 (May 6, 2009)

Did you go 48 or 60 months on it?  :spineyes:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It's a certified pre-owned LOL.

Nah, I sold the truggy to fund the purchase of a new kit, and I sold my ECO buggy to fund the purchase of a chit-load of spares.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok.....I'm jacking this thread......back to the subject........

So Darren is snapping arms, and he thinks it's the front chassis brace's fault.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Get an Associated


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

Talk about jacked. Good one nick. Lol
But if your going to get a ae car, you better go ahead and get two.

Darren I wish I had an answer for you. How many are we talking about?


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I probably break one every other to every third weekend. Some are honest bad hits that I fully understand breaking an a arm. But half are not that bad. Nothing any worse than I did to my Nitro car a hundred times without breaking. I know that overall the eco is heavier than my nitro was so I feel it is a little more likely to break than the nitro.

I'm going to put on the short brace and see what happens for a few weeks. Maybe I will get lucky and it will also improve my driving as well.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

B4Maz said:


> Get an Associated


Got xRay shuck in mind right now. Nice flexible a-arms. Wish they had the new '11 spec in the E version.


----------



## skillett (Mar 7, 2010)

Not saying xray is a bad idea but have tried boiling the 
arms ,heard it softens them up to flex more...
Hard plastic is good for keeping suspention straight but
its got no give and my losi,rc8,and xray has never broke a arm, but the do warp.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

RC8 isn't anything but a cheap Kyoslow.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*yep*

I would try boiling them for 10 minutes...It's worth a shot...


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

On a serious note, some of the AE guys boil the steering rod ends to strengthen them. Maybe you can try that with the arms:



> 6) The steering rod ends have been a strange part since day 1. My recommendation is to boil them for 10 minutes. This will help strengthen them. Also, try to change them every 2 hours of running or so.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

One data point is a long way from a trend but here is what I have. Raced all day a Mike's with the short front brace and did not break any a-arms (or anything else). Will continue testing this theory at Ultimate this coming week.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> RC8 isn't anything but a cheap Kyoslow.


See ya soon on the track soon little brother! :cop:


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

How about this weekend at Ultimate?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I don't even know where the track is. How about Mikes or KRC?


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Well in addition to boiling which I agree should help. Is your front arm Kick up the same as your old mugen? Is your ride heights front vs. rear the same as your old mugen? all other things the same those 2 have alot to do when determining where force will be distributed when your afront arm 'smacks' something.


----------

